# Recruits- Space Marine Roleplay



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay I'm the GM. So I state the mission and what is happening and what will happen if something does directly effect your character.
You and your squad are a selection of scouts from different chapters (there may be up to 2 pairs of marines in the same chapter and 6 scout in total) on the planet of Armegeddon (2 of you may be specialist).
You have just grouped together in a factorium and begin to introduce yourselves.
Although this must be hastily done as you are in dangerous territory. Soon after you get a faint transmission from a nearby Imperial Guard garrison, stating that they require immediate assistance (although you do not here what with). You then set off en route.
I will post any interventions to the story etc. later.
LH

Also, I shall PM anyone with personal clues as the story progresses.
eg. you notice a pot of gold whilst following the rest of your squad members from behind.
Obviously they will be a lot more applicable than that.

2 places and 1 specialist place left


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

ill be a shotgun scout! from the Salamanders chapter! 

name: Rico Stantinus
Age: 28
Chapter: Salamanders
Weapons: Shotgun, 4 combat knives
Appearance: a pretty big, muscled, black skinned (like most Salamanders) marine. with his hair shaven off he has no scars or any thing. 
personality: a brave, calm marine. Likes to fight just out of arm's reach of his opponents (thats where the shotgun is most effective after all =D)
background: Trained and recruited like any other Salamander. Rico showed great talent with the shotgun and in CC. Rico decided the shotgun was more of his thing, so he went with that. He did collect Combat knives, so he could use those in case he ran out of shotgun rounds. He has only fought for 3 years non-stop, now after a 6-months rest he is assigned to this mission...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

name: Corvin Sol
Age: 39
Chapter: Raven Guard 
Weapons: Pair of combat knives, bolter with targeter
Background: Like the rest of his brothers, Corvin came from Deliverence and has been fighting as part of the Raven Guard for the last few years since being selected to be made into a space marine. As a scout in his chapter, Corvin upholds the vital task of discovering the weak points of enemies and pinpointing them for his brothers to drop in and take out.
Appearance: All who bear the geneseed of Corax will eventually share his physical fate, in that the skin will become pale white and the eyes will turn completely black like that of a raven. Corvin has not been astartes long enough for this to be true of him, but the changes have already begun to take hold as his already pale skin has become a shade lighter and his greyish eyes have begun to darken.
Personality: Corvin is almost always silent, only speaking when he has something of worth to contribute, a trait more veteran brothers of his chapter display later in their service. Due to this, he has a colder demeanor that would be most noticeable to marines outside of the Raven Guard.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking good so far guys.
It may also be a good idea to mention your marines personality somewherek:
LH


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thrown mine in their for you, three left and only one specialist slot still open huh? Rico's four knives and shotgun make him a specialist?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

guess so, since bolter or bp and cw are standard scout weapons


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Being a mainly Space Marine player and a highly active RPer on this site I guess I've got to join up. Oh and by the way with shotguns being standard scout weapons and knives not really being that special I'd say you are not a specialist darkreever.

Name-Adonai Lycaneus (anyone else used Heresy's Space Marine name generator?)
Chapter- Terramarines (home-made)
Wargear- Scout armour, krak grenades, frag grenades, bolt pistol, chainsword
Appearance- Average size. Has medium length black hair, and a long scar down the right side of his face.
Personality- Adonai is one of the many personifications of the chapters schizophrenia. On the one hand the careful and planning side passed on from the Dark Angels to them and taught by there great mistake, and on the other side the reckless side of their home planet, Tempest. He may be quiet and brooding or loud and impatient. In combat he varies from coolly dispatching to wild slaughter.
Background- Brought up in one of the fringe towns of Tempest, towns near the area turned near Death World like in the marines quest for training places, he was trained heavily in fighting from a young age, as whenever the marines devoted large numbers of forces to a war they were at severe risk of horrendous monsters attacking. He was recognised for potential, and managed to become a scout through gruelling training and surgery. This is his first major combat, though he's been trained well enough to convince people it isn't if he wished.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Any room for a guard captain on your roleplay?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Come now Chris, you can't possibly be the guardsman Veldt every time you RP...B)

thomas2, I figured Corvin wasn't a specialist seeing as he just had the two knives and a bolter but I figured that Rico might have been counted as one for his abundance of blades.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

ive added some things to my chars profile =D and chris, why not be a space marine scout for once? I mean it's not that bad to be a marine for once (imo that is )


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry Chrisman but you can't be a guardsmen:no:
Feel free to join in anyway though:grin:
As for specialists they include any marine that uses anything other than a bolter, combat knives, bolt pistol or chainswords (note: no number of combat knives will make you a specialist, they are manditory scout equipment)

Okay 3 places left, be sure to sign up quickly if you want a placek:
LH


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So luthor, will you be making a character to be in the squad as well or GMing from from the skies?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll think I'll just play God (not to blow my own trumpet mind you) for now. I think that the intervention of an observer helps the story develop better and stops any one of the characters from taking too much of the 'main stage'.
Don't be surprised if I play the part of an enemy though. This sort of action will just help the story flow more fluently.
LH


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Of course, someone's gotta do the dirty work after all...B)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

So when is this starting up? Or are you waiting for more people, in which case you might like to advertise it a bit?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess he waits until we have 6 spots filled  but since it's vacation time I dont think a lot of ppl will sign up atm  but how do you want to spread some word about this RPG?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I guess I'll put link in my sig.
Or I could just spam all the forums and spam PM.
But I guess I'll just stick it in my sig.
I just want 1 more place filled at least to start offk:
LH


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

The roleplaying starts now!
It's on a Thread called _Initiation_


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gonna go ahead and bump this so that anyone wanting to join the action thread may see this first. Looking at the first post here really helps to know whats going on at the start after all. (Like our two newest members posting about how they are not with their respective squads, when first post here says that each of us are the only scouts sent to the factorium.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with darkreever


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Name: Cassius Mereel
Homeworld: Scorpinox 9 (moon of the gas giant scorpinox)
Chapter: Scorpion Knights (custom, fluff is WIP, if my guy in this makes it he may be one of my IC's)
Age: 29
Build: Slightly smaller than most space marines, dark brown ragged hair, mark resembling a curled scorpion on his left cheek.
Personality: usually cool and calculating, as is normal for scorpion knights. Goes into a rather unsettling combat rage when combat is joined which is normal for one of "the marked". More fatalistic than most of his chapter (they are stuck in a system Tzentch has cut off from the rest of the galaxy so he can have his own playground) as he is the youngest marine to have ever developed the mark.
Side: "the mark" is the mark Cassius has on his cheek, marines of my chapter who develop it ar all placed in the second command, a death watch style unit. this is not necesarrily a curse, but it is defianately not natural, and has been linked with hightened aggression once close combat is reached. All 2nd command marines are given forearm mounted, slightly larger combat knives for use in close combat.
Equipment: Boltgun, two abnormally large combat knives mounted to forearms, frag grenades.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting character and intro Dessel_Ordo, welcome to the crowd.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: Vindarius
Rank: Deathwing Terminator
Equipment: Terminator Armour, Chainfist, Assault Cannon, Enhancing Bionics (making him stronger and more agile, well as far as terminator armour will let you), Personal Teleporter.

Vindarius was recruited into the DA, picked up when recruiters came to his homeworld. After being drafted into the ranks of the DA he quickly rose through the ranks. During one battle he showed great courage and lead his now decimated squad through enemy lines on a suicidal charge, bearing the standard of his company. But instead, the enemy broke, their morale shattered at seeing such devotion. The battle was won as he penetrated deep into enemy lines, ruining communication and catching rear units by suprise. During the action he sustained serious damage to his armour and body. When returned to the ship he was fitted with bionics, and deemed worthy of the revered Deathwing. Issued a suit of terminator armour, he joined the squad as the support gunner, hefting the assault cannon, ready to mow down lines of enemies.

thought id throw my terminator in there, hes a character i want to become to me like Veldt is to Chrisman as terminators are my fav unit, well apart from dreadnoughts, but they are hardly viable for most RP's


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

@ Ordo Xeno Commander:


luthorharkon said:


> You and your squad are a selection of *scouts* from different chapters


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

darkreever said:


> Interesting character and intro Dessel_Ordo, welcome to the crowd.


:good:



> @ Ordo Xeno Commander:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by luthorharkon
> You and your squad are a selection of scouts from different chapters


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

yea, I know, but its always fun to have the support when you need it haha. Fine, instead ill keep the same name, but make him a scout with sniper rifle, just because snipers are cool


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You know, its kind of interesting that no one even tried to be a space wolf scout. One of those would probably make for a great member here; though those scouts are far from new members of their chapter, veterans of a different sort.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

i guess this story is gone and dead or?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I tried to push it along but the action thread died :no:
I've got to say that it would've worked better if it was a combination of all the races but then again a roleplay thread can only live for so long...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm, maybe you should make a new one with same preferences? or, almost the same preferences? One idea would be to make a multi-thread with everybody playing 2 or 3 chars, like space marines scouts, Tau pathfinders, chaos 'scouts' etc etc? hehe


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

luthor, the only reason it died is because you stopped posting in it. We went about a week without a word from you, thats enough of a message to say that the GM doesn't want to continue, not that the RPers are no longer interested.


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Is there still space?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

darkreever said:


> luthor, the only reason it died is because you stopped posting in it. We went about a week without a word from you, thats enough of a message to say that the GM doesn't want to continue, not that the RPers are no longer interested.


Sorry, holiday got in the way but even though the GM isn't there it dosn't mean you can't continue.
It was left in a completely open situation for you to get into some action.
The GM does not have to walk the rp'ers every baby step of the way....
I don't mean to say that I'm completely unresponsable for the thread dying down but I'll try to get it back up again.

And yes there is still space to join, just join a soon as possiblek:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Come now luthor, none of us know what you have planned so how can we move forward with no direction? You say you left it open but what would have happened had we decided that tyranids had been responsible and a lictor attacked us? By leaving it up to us like that, things could be screwed up from what you have planned.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Can I join in? If so heres my character:

>> Name: Ranulf Oakenfist

Chapter: Space Wolves
Weapons and equipment: bolt pistol, power weapon, frag, krak, combat knife.
Personality: Ranulf is like most Space Wolves and quick to anger. Other than that he is quiet jovial, and likes to wind up the pups. In combat, he shows no fear, and will back away fronm no enemy. His tracking skills are of a very high standard. He has a leathery complexion to his tanned skin, and a few scars from battle.
Background: Ranulf is a master tracker, unsurpassed by few, other than the higher ranking members of his chapter. Like all other wolf scouts, he became a Grey Hunter, but the spirit of the lone wolf was strong, and he requested transferal to the scout companies. He has lead many scouting missions in his time, directing the pack to their quarry for the good of the Imperium.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

erh so the story is up and going again? nice.

Name: Bel'Garath Ksimyen
Rank: Space Wolf scout.
Equip: Boltgun, 4 small grenades, 2 power knives (for armored opponents) , 'helm' with heat-detector
apperance: average heigth, not as strong as ordinary SM but very agile. dark-blond hair and sea-blue eyes.
Personality: Unnatural cheery for an SM. not at all as calm and sober as he may appear to be. his battle-slogan is 'better to retreat from a lost case, and live to win another day.' Will never abandon comrades still in fight tough.
Background: joined the Space Wolves young, taking part in an experiment to train specialised soliders for special tasks. Close combat befell Bel'Garath, and so he is an expert handling his combat knives, but is as good as any with the boltgun (this doesn't really have anything to say in the story, except i will go close with knives sometimes)
Age: 255

that sufficient info? :biggrin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

A little confusion there buddy. SW Scouts are their Veterans, warriors who have endured hundreds of years of war, developed and honed their skills. And im fairly sure they don't use sniper rifles either.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

bah, you take all the fun away... okay ill change the age to 255, is that enough? taking in the fact that many are thousands of years old my char will still be very young -.- as for the rest... pleeease bear over with it 
I'm adding a piece of equipment btw, as i think all scouts should? a device that gives me a small stealth-field around me.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

You two can still join and your stats all look fine so I'll start a fresh thread up on the 2nd of September.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

so, not gonna continue were you left off then? well, thats a relief for me, then its easier to integrate my char.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So now we'll have two Space Wolf characters as well? Hopefully things won't change to drastically now that we have a master tracker and someone who's able to see heat sources..


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Please stop chuntering darkreever.
Your worse than me
As I said a new action thread will be created and we WILL be starting again. The inclusion of 2 space wolves, although breaking MY guidelines, I can see it fitting as it means we now have at least 2 characters who are supposed to know each other in some way or another. Anything else can be taken care of by me as I create the environment and how it affects the characters. eg. losing a weapon.
In suitable circumstances I will intervene to create a challenge for every player.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

(there may be up to 2 pairs of marines in the same chapter and 6 scout in total)

tought that meant there could be 2 marines from each chapter, but ah well...


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

yes...
I'm going to have to order you to changer your characters equipment though mordeth.
either change the chapter (space wolves don't use snipers and complicated weaponry) or change the equipment.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

sigh... okay, i won't be a sniper then, I'll use a normal boltgun. can my heat-detector stay tough? it won't really be such an advantage, but could be fun to use in story.
(psst sry about the sniper-mistake, I'm not used to other factions than Tau((equipment-vise))
I'm editing my recent post too, (his background needs a-fixing now hehee...


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I wouldn't keep the viser.
Being a space wolve you already have incredible senses of sight smell and taste and using a gadget like a heat senser visor would be a kind of dishonor for a space wolf and especially a scout.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

(lets out an exparagent sigh) fine, no heat detector  NOW we ready to go hahahah


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wait, SW scouts can take sniper rifles; up to one squad can take their options from the normal scout entry in codex space marines. (And normal scouts are able to take sniper rifles.)

(By the way, what does chuntering mean?)


----------



## spacewolf69 (Aug 28, 2008)

is there anymore room for me


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

@ Mordeth : ok, no heat vision thingy, but take a sniper rifle, and join my squad :wink:


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay the recruitment thread is now closed and the action thread will be opening shortly. It will be called 'Scout'.
Everything seems fine to me so lets get cracking.


> (By the way, what does chuntering mean?)


It's a predominently english phrase meaning, to complain or speak in an inarticulate manner eg. mumble.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm, well i already changed my knives to power knives, so now im an elite close combat figther... xD


----------

